# :    4  () 2013

## .

*,* *    4  () 2013 .*.        . 

       ,        .
 ,         2013    .

 ,        ,     .     "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## .

** 
 .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .        .      .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    .   3 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    .    .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    . .     22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    .

     0710099   



        !

 .    17.08.2012 N 113 -   31 .    .


** 
!  2014     .   ,       ,     .

1.    ,  4  ( :   107  19.03.13) -   15 .     .

2.        . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    . 

3.       2013 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

4.    . -1152004 ( :   -7-11/99@  20.02.12,  .     14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@) -   3  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    .    - . 

5.    . -1153005 ( :   -7-11/696@  28.10.11  .     14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  - 3  (. 1  ). *  ,    * .    .    - .

6.              ,            ,     -1 (  :   639  28.12.12)    17  (.. 15  ).       . 

7.        - 17  (.. 15  ).    .       !      .

5.       . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12  .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)    28 .   .   - .

6.       . -1152026 ( :   -7-11/895  24.11.11  .     05.11.2013 N -7-11/478@)    - 31  (.. 30  ).    . *  ,     !*   - .

7.                           2013 .   2- (    17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@  .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)). *      2-  !*   - 1 .   - .


** 

 -  .       1      .


,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  .  -1151085.    20 .

----------



----------

!   ,   !

----------

., .    !

----------


## Weiden

.,   !  ! ::nyear::  ,    2013        ?     1 ?.

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

! :Smilie:   , ,          ,       ? (        ).   ,       ,      ?
  ,      ,    ,     ..    !

----------


## Donna

., !   !   !

----------


## .

> ,       ,      ?


         ,   ?     ,   .

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> ,   ?     ,   .


,  ... -   ?

----------

*Ammi_Anuta*,  .    .      12014.  42013

----------


## Morena

,     ,                 ?!

----------


## OlgaNov

!    :
",   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  . -1151085.   20 ."      ,   ,         ?
 :       ?

----------


## .

.  ,      4

----------


## OlgaNov

> .  ,      4


 
      ,                
    ,   ,      ()  

       (  ),

----------


## .

*OlgaNov*,     ?      ,   .         .

----------


## OlgaNov

> .  ,      4


  ,       ?      ,    /

----------


## OlgaNov

> *OlgaNov*,     ?      ,   .         .


    , ,

----------


## .

.     ,        .   ,

----------


## OlgaNov

, ..
            .      ,     .     .

----------


## .

,        .

----------


## OlgaNov

> ,        .


, !     - ?

----------


## tvinks

!  2014     .   ,       ,     .

  ,    4-,       -         ?

      ,      .
       3       (       ),             :Frown: 

-

----------

.    ,   

    .

----------

?  ?    ?

----------


## .

*tvinks*,  -   .    ,    .     ,   .        .
**,     ?    ,    .

----------


## tvinks

,     ,       ,       ?      ,      .

----------

*tvinks*,

----------


## tvinks

> *tvinks*,


!

----------


## KocmosMars

. .      9.01.2014.             2013 .    2-          2013  2014?

----------


## ,

-     -    -   4     .    -   ""        01.01.2014.  -    .        .   ,    (   ) -    .    - *              25.12.2013  -4-3/23381.* (    2- !!).
  -     ,     .    1 -    ( )    .

----------


## .

> 2-          2013  2014?


  2013, .

----------


## .

> 2- !


 2-

----------


## ,

:
"  01.01.2014...
   105                ,       ,              *( - ).*                 ."

----------


## .

.

----------


## ,

: " ,           ,                                      .  , ,         ".
                 (  ),       :        -       - * 01.01.2014   "*

      14  2013 . N 159-

   033-2013


        2  2006 . N 595 "    "     2007 - 2011 "   10  2003 . N 677 "   -     - " :

1.   033-2013           1  2014         033-2005.
2. **  033-2005       1  2014 .




..
http://www.consultant.ru/document/cons_doc_LAW_149354/

----------


## .

*,* ,       ))        .  106  2004   ,    107  2013       .

----------


## ,

> 


 ...
   /  / - 15      -  01.01.14

----------


## ,

()   -4()  1  2014 !

16  2013 . 14:59

         11.12.2013  -4-1/22325@/12/677,           10.09.2001  -8-10/1199/04-5198         -    (),        :    ()    -4 ().

       (),  -4(),       ,  -,         (),   -4(),      ,                   1  2014

----------


## ,

1  :


       (  107  12.11.2013).
"      1  2014 ,          .
     ,       ( " /   ",  " ") .
       .
    :
        "

----------


## .

*,* ,  107 .
 -     ,    ,           .   ,  
 ,  30-31         :Wink:

----------

. -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12 .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@) 
   04.11.2013.  1     .

----------


## .

> 04.11.2013


 -7-3/501@  14.11.2013 .     04.11.2013

----------


## Mas'ka

!!!

----------


## innari

,       ,          ? (   -        ).

----------


## .



----------


## innari

, ! ! :yes:

----------

! ,     ,    1 : "     17.08.2012 N 113".      .    124  05.10.2011?
      ?      .  2011 ..

----------

, .,  3  4       ?     1  2 ..

----------

> 1  2 ..

----------


## Kati2

!         2013 .   ,    .    ? ,   , ,   ?       ? .   ?            - . !

----------

,   1 ,    2,3 .             ...   1,2   ,     ?  

 , .

----------


## -7

> ?


  . 




> .   ?


.

----------


## -7

**,     ?     ?   ?

----------


## Kati2

.  .      ,  , ?    ?

----------

,     ....  ,     ,       ,      !       ?

----------


## -7

*Kati2*, 



> .      ,  , ?


.   .     -   ,   .   .

----------


## -7

> ,


 ,     . 



> ,      !       ?


     ,   ,   .    .     .

----------


## Kati2

!

----------

!!!!!!!! 30          (     10.12.13), /   .        ??? -      .... 5-       ??

----------


## -7

**,      .   ,        .  -  .

----------


## 2007

> ???


   4-  15.01.14
      .        ,      20.01.14
    ...

----------

.   !!!!     ,    ,    ...      15.01.14???        20.01.14....      /,    5-      .  ?

----------

!!!      ,    ,  ....    ?       ,  !!

----------


## 2007

> /,    5-      .


, ,    7 .





> 20.01.14....


      15.02.14

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,  ....


      -   .
  .

----------

,    ,   .....      ,         ,    /,       ..
     ???

----------


## 2007

> .      ,         ,    /,       ..


.         ,     .     .





> ???


.     /      /.

----------

2007!!!!      ,    ??   !!!!        ,    ,   ...

----------


## 2007

> ,    ??


 -    .  :Wink:       .  ,   -   +  ...

----------

> -    .       .  ,   -   +  ...


    -      ,    .
      .

----------


## .

.     
   ,  )))

----------

.

----------


## SHLA MIMO

3,4,5?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,   ,   ....       (10.12.13)    ?? ,      ....   !!!

----------

> 3,4,5?


3  4 -         ,       
5 -

----------


## SHLA MIMO

!

----------

!      ,     ?   (       ,  "")   ? .

----------


## ole_777

! , ,                ?

----------


## .

, .         1 ,     15

----------


## ole_777

*.*,  !   ?  55  31.01.2006 .?

----------

> !      ,     ?   (       ,  "")   ? .


 !

----------


## .

**,    ,   


*ole_777*,

----------


## KATRIN_M

( IV. 2013.),      26.11.2013 -7-6/524@;    14-, ..     .

----------


## 7

,     ,  ,    ,      ?

   -

----------


## .

,   
   -  .    ,       .

----------


## shoka

-   (  ),      4 .2013   ?
             /    4 .    ,    -  ,    - -        ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ( IV. 2013.),      26.11.2013 -7-6/524@;    14-, ..     .



   )      20 .          ,   ,  ,         ,       ,

----------


## 2007

> 


    )    ))

----------


## 2007

> /    4 .    ,    -  ,    - -        ?


             ,        ,

----------


## 2007

> -   (  ),      4 .2013   ?


  ,       !

       2014 ,                 . http://www.klerk.ru/doc/348573/

----------


## Lazy Sea

> )    ))


   .     ,            .   ,    ,   ,  -     ,       .

----------


## .

31    )))

----------

> .     ,            .   ,    ,   ,  -     ,       .


   ,    .     .
  ,           .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,    .     .
>   ,           .


  ,   )   ...

----------

,  ,      .   1.    3.0.28.12     , ,      ,  -  .
      .  ,  ,    ?

----------

**,    .

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...1#post54200233

    ?  #84. 
     26.11.2013 -7-6/524@     ,  ,    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> **,    .


     )  - . -  ,     2   ,       .              ???

----------


## .

> ,    .


-

----------

, ,         .  .

----------

> -


..   ,         .
   ,           ?

----------

.  ... .   .
    ,  ,  -    ,      .

----------


## .

, ,   
   ,      ,         .   .
   -

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .  ... .   .
>     ,  ,  -    ,      .


,   ,              )

----------

#84   ,     .

----------

> ,   ,              )


,    .     - .

----------


## .

-7-6/524@ -      .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,    .     - .


   .    , )

----------

> .    , )


        ,      .       .   -,   .

----------

,  ,   , , :
*        1  2  * ?
      3, 4    ?

  :  **       -  ?     ,     ?   .  ?




> 1      .

----------


## .

> -  ?


 - -    .

----------

> *        1  2  * ?
>       3, 4    ?


,   1  2,       
 3  4      
  6  ,    




> **       -  ?     ,     ?   .  ?


 .     
       ,          
  .

----------

> .


    :
  , ..     15 .,        (.    78  15.10.2007).

P.S.
,       .    ?

----------

> :
>   , ..     15 .,        (.    78  15.10.2007).
> 
> P.S.
> ,       .    ?


-,     . ,   .   .
, -,          ,      .   2008

----------


## .

3  ))

----------

,           ?   ?
    ,   ?  ,  ,   ,   ...
 ,   ,   .
  .




> 3  ))


, , .   .

----------

> ,           ?   ?


 )
       .   (..   2 )

----------

> ,  ,   ,   ...


     ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Vics

> **,    .


   .  ....      ().   ,    .

----------

,      ,         , ,    (- ).

----------

2013

----------

,     .   9 . 2 ,    10 .  50%  .    . 26          .     ,        ,   5. .    -    .  ,  :
     , ?
        ,    ,  .?

----------


## ta6a32

_     3
    .  4 
   ._
!
,      ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> _     3
>     .  4 
>    ._
> !
> ,      ???


   .

----------


## OlgaNov

> ,        ,


  ?    ?  1  2  3    .   4  ?

----------


## Andyko

?




> 1  2  3    .   4  ?

----------

,                    ?    ,      ,        ,   .    ?
    ,        ?     1 ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## lenski

, ,        ?

----------

> ,   1  2,       
>  3  4      
>   6  ,    
> 
>  .     
>        ,          
>   .


, ,        . (..   ),  4   ,      6    .,  ..  ?

----------

> ..


      . 

    ?

----------


## lenski

,          ,  ?

----------

> 6    .,  ..  ?


 1, 2, 6 .

----------

> ,          ,  ?


,

----------


## 74

, ,  ,   25 . -      ?

----------


## .

. ,  .      ,      ,

----------

,       ?    ?      ,          ""   .        .    ,     ?

----------

> ,       ?    ?      ,          ""   .        .    ,     ?


       .   ?

----------


## lenski

,        ?  .

----------

> .   ?


     ,   ,

----------

, ,        ???

----------


## .

> 


        ,          :Wink:      . 





> ???


  ,   15 .      2 .

----------


## in3gunka

!!!    6%.        !         ??     1  2  .     -??

----------


## .

> 


   , ,      .      ,

----------


## in3gunka

.  ,               (   ) ??

----------


## .

.

----------


## in3gunka

!

----------

,         ( 1:7.7)???  ,    ,    11 ...   ?

----------


## .

?

----------

?

----------


## .

.   ,        :Wink:

----------

,        /   ? ,   1  2 - 2013    ,  3-    -  , ,  ..  4- - -  .    4 -       " "?

----------


## alexstrel

> ,        /   ? ,   1  2 - 2013    ,  3-    -  , ,  ..  4- - -  .    4 -       " "?


      .    2013             .
  - .          4 .           .

          ,      .

----------


## .

> 4 .


 .        .

----------


## alexstrel

> .        .


.     : ",       ,   ,             (  ),        ,      ()  ."

----------


## .

.   
       ,

----------


## alexstrel

:
"  ,          3   ,   ,   ,       ,   ."

  ,  .
      4 .           .

----------


## .

*alexstrel*,        ()  ))   .     ,     ,    ,     .
       ,     .

----------


## 74

> , ,  ,   25 . -      ?


 ,    ,    .   6 .     ?

----------


## .

.  
  - .   .

----------


## 74



----------

,   ,  :
 1   2 (  )            ?
   ,     .
 ,   2013      1+2 ,     ,   .
,       ( ) ?

----------

> 1   2 (  )            ?


.     
       /

----------

"",
    ,  ..     ,
 -        ,       ,
. .        ,   , . :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> . .        ,   , .


     ?

----------

,  ,  ,   -  :Embarrassment: ,
       .

----------


## avk-olga

!     :   0,5           ?

----------

> ,  ,  ,   - ,
>        .


        ,    :Redface: , 
   "".

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,   , 
>    "".


,

----------


## 77

28       , 4.
  .

----------


## innari

> ,


 ,      ,      .

----------


## GalinaTar



----------


## GalinaTar

> !     :   0,5           ?

----------

,-           2013 .??.     ,       ,               , ..    ,  () ,   ??

----------


## .

.   .       
     .

----------


## Freya

> ,-           2013 .??.     ,       ,               , ..    ,  () ,   ??


        ????     .  ,      .  .

----------


## Freya

> 


 ?       , , -, 0   ? :Wink:   ,  0,5      ,      .   1 .     ,     - 1.

----------


## .

> , , -, 0   ?


   ,  0.

----------

,             ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


?      . 270

----------


## .

**,       .      . 
, ,    .270,    .252.    ,    ,     .

----------

*.*, .     , .     ,        ..     :
75.1 80 - 10000-   
 10 75.1 - 5000-   1      
 10 75.1 - 5000-   2      

81 75 - 5000 -    ,     ( 2 )
10 98 -5000-          1  
75 10 - 5000 -     . (..=  /*=5000/10000*10000=5000)

    98   91?     ?    0 ?       103 - 5000.     ?    1000?

----------


## innari

,       (  ),   ?  -        ... :Embarrassment:

----------

", ,  ,   25 . -      ?"



> . ,  .      ,      ,


     2012 .  .  ,      2013 . ?
  402- "..   , ..,       31   ,      , ." ,    2013       2012.          2012. .

----------


## .

> ,      2013 . ?


  2013 .

----------


## .

**,

----------


## art-art

> **,    .





> .   .       
>      .


    ( 7 )         -  ,      30  13..
        ,     !

----------


## .

*art-art*,    .

----------


## art-art

> *art-art*,    .


,    ,      ...

----------


## Ayy

4  2013    ?  1     ,     .      ...

----------

*Ayy*,      ,

----------


## Ayy

?   ?

----------

*Ayy*,         ?..

----------


## Ayy

**, ,        !)

----------

*Ayy*,    ?

----------


## Ayy

!      ,    ...(

----------

.

     1

----------


## Ayy

!  ,

----------



----------


## Ayy

,     ?

----------


## Ayy

!

----------


## .

.

----------

,   , 1  2      0710099  0710001???    .

----------


## gorchiha

,     4  2013 .          ?

----------


## .

> ,

----------

!
, ,           ?      ( ).    .

----------


## Ayy

!         ,      ()!       ?   ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## saigak

> 





> 





> 


*.*,    (   ),        ,     ....    ???   " "? :Wow:

----------

> 


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  .

----------

*saigak*, , .      .    15-

----------


## YuraS

> .


 ,  .       ,     :



    (1)       .

----------

2 ?  ,      ()? .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2 ?


  2

----------

.     #2    .
  :    1  2  ?  0710099 ??     0710001.  ,    ((

----------


## .

> #2    .


-     ,

----------

.  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .        . 
    .  2 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    .

 1 , 2

----------


## tomaVC

.   ,  .       .1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)  .2(   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)   .   . 1 . 2  ,       0710099. 
, ,    ?.

----------

4.37   -1151085   
  :Wink:

----------


## YuraS

> 4.37   -1151085


  :Smilie:

----------

!
, !!!      2013.  /,    ,    .   ,    .       ?  ?

----------


## .

4

----------

> : /,    ,


    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


  .  :Smilie:

----------


## _0505

?   .         ?
        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?






> 4


 :yes:

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?






> 4


 :yes:

----------

> ?


        .     .   /  .

----------


## Milka_87

, ?

----------


## saigak

*Milka_87*,  ? ?

----------

> :  ,    .   ,    .


 21         1151085      1151006   1151001.

----------


## saigak

> .     .   /  .


  ?  \     ?

----------

26.11.2013 N -7-6/524@          .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?

----------


## .

> **       .


 .  .





> .     .


          50%.

----------


## Milka_87

> *Milka_87*,  ? ?


   12 ,

----------

! 
       ,  -    ,    ?
  ,    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

> 50%.



      ?    ...

----------

> ?  \     ?



,   .
.   ,   /    .

----------


## .

> ?


       , .

----------

> , .


  ,     3 ?         ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


!!!

----------

.
, ,     .       , 




> !
> 
>            .    17.08.2012 N 113 -   31 .    .


    .             17.08.2012 N 113    , ,     .             1 .    0710099.
   -((.           .   -?

----------


## .

-,   .      1   ,       ,    1   
-,   .

----------

> -,   .      1   ,       ,    1   
> -,   .


..,   ,      1 ? 
   ,      0710099,   ?

----------

.     .

----------

> . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12 .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@


   1  " .,,,,  04.11.2013 N -7-3/501@"
        - ??

----------


## .

> 1  " .,,,,  04.11.2013 N -7-3/501@"


 1  .   14 .
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/350007/

----------

,       ?? 1  01012013

----------

> ,       ?? 1  01012013


 01.01.2014

----------

> 01.01.2014


    ...-(

----------

> 01.01.2014


   ?

----------

> ?


   ? ))

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?

----------

> ? ))


 )))      (

----------

. , ,

----------

, .    ,   ? .

----------


## GalinaTar

,     ,

----------

?

----------


## Melindachelsi

,      .   4  2013          ?!

----------

*Melindachelsi*, .     ,     12014

----------


## 79

4  2013 .    ?     ().  ,     8   3   8   3   8   ?

----------


## Melindachelsi

.   ,     (          ).       ?  ,     -    1 ,   ?

----------

* 79*, , 8 , 3

----------

*Melindachelsi*, .  1

----------


## 79

> * 79*, , 8 , 3

----------

, 2-,

----------


## gorchiha

,   -      1   ?     .

----------

1 8?

----------


## gorchiha

, .

----------

?

----------


## gorchiha

,    .        .

----------

*gorchiha*,     ?

    ?

----------


## gorchiha

,         .

----------

*gorchiha*,  .       31.12.2013

----------


## gorchiha

,  ,    - ,  .  !

----------

...        .    ?))

----------


## gorchiha

,       .

----------

.     -

----------

.    7.

----------

.    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .    .

----------


## .

,       ?

----------

- ?   .?

----------

.     -   .     20-      8-.   .    .  ,

----------


## YuraS

> .     -   .     20-      8-.   .    .  ,


    ,    .

----------


## saigak

> -   .     20-      8-.   .    .  ,


   ,    .  ,   ,     .

----------



----------

. ,   ,

----------


## saigak

,   ,       



> -


    .            .

----------

,    ,  , . 7-  (),    ,  3,5   , ,

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

:  !

     11111111 (8 )  11111111111 (11 ).      .

----------

,   ?!
        ,        !
        ,     ?
     ,  ?

----------


## OlgaNov

,   , -  .    20-    ,     20-!

----------

,             (      -  ) , ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

:Smilie:

----------

!  ,     "    ,       3  .,       .          27.12.2013 .  07-01-06/57795" ,        3 . ,           . ???      .  .

----------


## .

3      ,

----------

!!!

----------


## nneli

5        ?       ?

----------

> ,   ?!
>         ,        !
>         ,     ?
>      ,  ?


   ( )       01/01/2014 (          )     -.       ,    (   , .  N -4-3/23381@).  2-    . 
    -   /,         ,     --   /.     8- .
  -       --            ,      .

----------


## .

> 5        ?


       ?

----------


## liudmilka_d

?
   ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> ???


,

----------


## velik

.    1      ,            ?

----------

,
    ,             : 
                  .    ?

----------


## .



----------


## ,

> .    1      ,            ?


            -   ""   ( ,      ).
         (    )

----------


## ta6a32

> ** 
> [LIST=1] [*] .  1 (   02.07.2010 . N 66 (     17.08.2012 N 113)    31 .        .  
> [/URL]


     0710099  0710098 ? -    .

----------


## Puzik

> ** 
> 
>  -  .       1      .


,    ,     ?     ,      ,   , , . 
 ,        .

----------


## Puzik

> ,    ,     ?     ,      ,   , , . 
>  ,        .

----------


## saigak

> ?







> ,


     .      ,      . :Smilie:

----------


## Puzik

> .      ,      .


..  ?  2?        ?
   ,   ,       ,    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ?


 
     . 



> ,


    ?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Puzik

> . 
>     ?     ?


,   ))) 
        ?

      (  ),   , ,    .. .     ,   .  ,        ,       ))))

----------


## .

> ?


     ?       .        .        .




> .


     .        ?           .
          .

   ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> ..  ?  2?

----------


## Puzik

> ?       .        .        .
> 
>      .        ?           .
>           .
> 
>    ,      ?


    .
   ,   
  ,   ..

----------


## saigak

> ,   ..


  ,    ,     ,   ,      .

----------


## Puzik

> ,    ,     ,   ,      .


    ,    , ..          ,  , ,

----------


## saigak

*Puzik*,         ...   ,  ,    ....

----------

,        4  2013?        9 ?

----------


## .

.
        ....

----------


## rnb09

> ....


 -     :yes:

----------


## -36

,          1.2.3. -.           3.5 .      ?  071 0001 ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> 





> 


   ,   .      ,    .

----------


## fefelka

, , .

    . -    2-.     /  ,      2-?     ? (   .  )

----------


## -36



----------


## saigak

> ?

----------


## fefelka

:Smilie:

----------


## Katerina.

.    ,   ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.
  2-  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .
>   2-  ?

----------

>

----------


## Sneganna

.
    ,    .   .   ?     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .
>     ,    .   .   ?     ?


   ,  .

----------


## E

!         .  ,  0710099 1  2.   :    0710098?    ?    3  4?
     ?
   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,  0710099 1  2.


 :Smilie: 




> ?


 




> 0710098?

----------


## E

3  4    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 3  4    ?

----------


## E

!!

----------


## board625

?

----------


## saigak

,    ,

----------

!       2012  2013 . (  ). ,   (  2012 .  2013 .)   ?  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> (  2012 .  2013 .)   ?

----------

> 


  2013    ,    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2013    ,    ?


 4 , ,  ,    .      -  .

----------

(  ),        0710098?     07100099?

----------


## Glawbuch

> (  ),        0710098?     07100099?


  ,  ,  .

----------


## saigak

2  ++ (   ).      071001  0710002,   0710099.    ? :Redface:

----------

1  4  1  2 0710098,   710001   2 710002

----------


## znataly09

,  !
 .,          13., .
 ..   (  -    ),    ... ? ...      ?

----------


## znataly09

> ,  !
> . ? ...      ?


 :
"    ,        0 .   ,    ,   ,     ()  0 .,       1000 ..        . 119  ,   02.09.2010 (  27.10.2009  03-07-11/270,  16.01.2008  03-02-07/1-14). ,      100 . (. 1 . 119  ).       ,     08.06.2010  418/10,          100 .  . 1 . 119      ""  .             .       -    ,     ""   . 119      "

       ,    ..

----------

,        ,     ,      2013 ? -     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> -     .


?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


 13       .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 13       .


    , .  :Redface:   = .

----------


## ANNA838

,           .   2005 .,      2006 . : . - 51%,   - 34%    - 15%.   :  2011  2012 .      0710099,   2010 . -        .    ,                1, 2, 3, 4 (      )?

----------


## .

?      :Embarrassment:

----------


## ANNA838

: "             24.07.2007  209- "        ". 
      :
-      ()     ( ), ** **,     (),    **,    ,      ,       , *   25* ;"   ,    ( ,   ) :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*ANNA838*,  .    .

----------


## ANNA838

,    25.03.2013 .,    .        ?   :   "" -           ,      ?

----------


## .

> ?


      ? 2010     .

----------


## ANNA838

1)         0710099,  ?
2)


> ?


  ,     ?   ? :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.  -    ?        ,     ?
2.  2010        .

----------


## ANNA838

1.    ,      ,   - ,   ,    3  -        .  0710099 -  .
2.  2010   ,  2011  2012,        .   ?

----------


## .

1.   .    .          .     ,      
2.       ,      ))

----------


## ANNA838

1)      .      :  =      ,   ,          ,    ?
2) ,      .

----------


## ANNA838

1) , ,  -      . ,         ?

----------


## ANNA838

,      .

----------


## Tereza

,     ,    2013 ?    ? , ,   ? ,   , ? :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> ,    2013


  ,    -.




> ,


.  . :Smilie:

----------


## BuhBuh

> -   ""   ( ,      ).
>          (    )


   1?        ..

----------


## saigak

> (    )


. :Smilie:

----------


## BuhBuh

1  ?    .

----------


## Tereza

1.8   ,    .      ,

----------

!
   .    .  2013 .     .  ?   ?  .

----------


## board625

-,     (   )-.

----------

> -,     (   )-.


       .

----------


## znataly09

> .


   ,   ,     ()  0 .,       1000 .

----------

> ,   ,     ()  0 .,       1000 .


    ?    1000 .? // ,     .

----------


## znataly09

> ?    1000 .? // ,     .


   ,     (1000 .)  . 119            ,  . 112  .
              ,  . 119  .
1.      ,            ,    . 119    1000 .             .
 2.     1000 .         .     . 
3.    ,  ,       ,   .        200 .  . 119.1       .

----------


## Marrry

.
         0710098 . ?

----------

, ,   -   . ,  68:      -10 .,     -2 ..   -4 ..
  :
1.   -4 ..

2.   -10 ..,  -6 ..

----------


## Glawbuch

> -4 ..


 :yes:

----------

> ,     (1000 .)  . 119            ,  . 112  .
>               ,  . 119  .
> 1.      ,            ,    . 119    1000 .             .
>  2.     1000 .         .     . 
> 3.    ,  ,       ,   .        200 .  . 119.1       .


    :     ,   1000 .         ,     . 
   ?

----------

> 



Glawbuch,  !    (),   , .. 1     .   ,      "i":    62.2 -     ,     62.1-        62     /     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> Glawbuch,  !    (),   , .. 1     .   ,      "i":    62.2 -     ,     62.1-        62     /     ?


 -  -       .... :Wink:

----------

> -  -       ....


       ,    ,   , ..   :
   62.2 -     ,    62.1-   ?

----------


## Marrry

.
         3   0710098 . ?
 .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## 27

.       2-,   : "     (  1)     : -      (,    "  ")!",  ,    .  -      ?

----------


## Tereza

,,     .    ,      ?    ?     ,   .

----------


## 27

,   ,  .            ,   .2.9,      ,         .        :Frown:

----------


## Tereza

? 1 7  8,

----------


## 27

1  8.2.   .

----------


## Tereza

,  ,  ?     .    ,        ,   .

----------


## 27

:  "     (  1)     : -      (,    "  ")!"       .        .
    ,   .  ,          .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .

----------


## 27

. .

----------


## Tereza

27,   1 8.2,   1,   ,       ,    . ,  .  ,     ,

----------


## 27

.    .  :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------

,          ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,          ???

----------

,     3 . ,   6,     ?

----------

?

----------

,     ,   <1>: 
-   ,  ,  ,    ,     (),    , ,         ,       25% <1>; 
-         100  <2>; :  -  15  -   , ,           400  . <3>

----------


## .

> 


 .       2013

----------



----------



----------

1  2???

----------


## saigak



----------

! ,      1,2,3 ,    ? !!!

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


 :yes:

----------

???

----------

?

----------


## 147852

2  5.5       ?

----------


## saigak

**, 

* 147852*, ,   ,.   ,    . 

      ,

----------

,     .      ?

----------


## Bucom

> 


 223  :
2.                 ,                ().
          ,        .         .

----------


## saigak

*Bucom*,         ?

----------


## cassiopeya

, ,  :       -   ()    ?    .

----------


## cassiopeya

..   020-140        ?

----------


## saigak

*cassiopeya*,  .

----------


## cassiopeya

> *cassiopeya*,  .


..  ( )      ?

----------


## saigak

> )


  ,      .

----------


## TaTiTa

> -  -       ....


 !
   .    68   ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?


68  .  ,     .... :Big Grin: 
  .

----------


## TaTiTa

> 68  .  ,     ....
>   .


 2013     ,      ,   1 ,       ?

----------


## saigak

*TaTiTa*,     1   ?

----------


## TaTiTa

> *TaTiTa*,     1   ?

----------


## Natas357

,      .1  .2   , ?
   ?     .3,4,5   ?

----------


## .

,   .  1  2 .  , , .       .       .

----------


## saigak

> 


    .   ?   .   ,   ....

----------


## TaTiTa

,       2012  2011    ,    ?   2013  ,       ?

----------


## KocmosMars

.    .
  ,     .       1  2   5?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1  2


 :yes:

----------


## KocmosMars

>

----------

,  .     :Smilie: .     .

----------


## saigak

**,      ?      ? :Wow:

----------

.   .       ,     .          . . :Smilie: 
      ,     .  ,    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> **,      ?      ?


 !

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,     .  ,    .


       2012  2011  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2012  2011  ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> 


.         .     .     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .


    ,      ,        2013 .

----------


## KocmosMars

> ,      ,        2013 .


     .   .  .      1  31.12.2012  31.12.2011  ?

----------


## 2007

> .      1  31.12.2012  31.12.2011  ?

----------

1  2      (    )?     .1  .2   ?      ,       (

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1  2      (    )?     .1  .2   ?      ,       (


   .

----------


## saigak

> (


       3,4,5.....

----------

> 3,4,5.....


  3,4,5     (

----------


## Glawbuch

> 3,4,5     (


      .   ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   4  2013     ? (    )

----------

> .   ?


  ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ?


     .      . :Smilie:

----------

> .      .


       .1  .2,   (   )    ?          3,4,5?

----------


## .

> ,   4  2013     ?


  :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> 


    ?      1  2 :Smilie:

----------

> ?      1  2


 3,4,5    1  2?

----------


## saigak



----------


## Glawbuch

> 3,4,5    1  2?


    , , ,   1  2.

----------

)

----------


## Ivanova__N

.!     2012 .     ,     2013 .       77       2012 . :   ? ?    ?

----------


## Ivanova__N

*Glawbuch*,     2012 .     ,     2013 .       77       2012 . :   ? ?    ?

----------

,    ?  2013.           .    2013 .      100 000 .   .    ,     - 96 000. -   .   4000.   . , ,    4       ?    .

----------


## saigak

> 77       2012 .


         2013 ?




> ,    4       ?


 .    .

----------


## Ivanova__N

1510

----------


## saigak

> 1510


       .  ,     77    .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2013 ?


,     .        ?

----------


## Ivanova__N

> .  ,     77    .


 )))     43   2012  ,..       43     ,-          ,   2012      , ..         2013       77

----------


## Ivanova__N

> ,     .        ?


     43   2012  ,..       43     ,-          ,   2012      , ..         2013       77

----------


## Glawbuch

> 77


,    43  - . , .    ,    .     .

----------


## Ivanova__N

> ,     .        ?


   ,     2012 , - ,         ,        ,-    ...         2012 ...?

----------


## Ivanova__N

> ,    43  - . , .    ,    .     .


   ?     ...           2000 ..

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2012 ...?


   ,      ,  ,        .   ,     ,    - ,    .       ,   - .    . _  ,    ._

----------


## ntnt

.
      ()          08.8     2014 .      ?! 11202 ?!  :Embarrassment: 
.

----------


## mvf

http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f1_1190.htm

----------

! , ,  :
   .         ?

----------


## ntnt

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/f1otchet/f1_1190.htm


!

----------


## ntnt

> ! , ,  :
>    .         ?


  .  . 
     ;
 ,    10    ,     ,    31  ,   .
 2  18   6  2011 .  402-.

----------

!  -.
     ...  

   ....

    (     31.07.2013.)

----------


## .

**,    ,     .
  ,    .    90-    .

----------


## ntnt

2013       .
 2  23102? :Embarrassment:           . .
.

----------


## Enic

,   . :Smilie: 

  .
  ?            .       .       .

      1  2   ? 
     ,      .               .

----------

,  .  .     76.  76.         .       -    .          2     . :         ,   ,        ?

----------

,       2013 .        2014 ?         ?

----------


## mvf

. .

----------

!       ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

,      .    ,        +2.
   ,    .      ? 

    ,    ,  ?

----------


## mvf

> +2.


   ""  .

----------

> ""  .


    ?     .

!

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## forrest

, ,                         ? !

----------


## mvf

"".

----------


## son-84

4-     2013 ,  .. 6 ?

----------


## .

4-?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## son-84

4-  "      "

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## .

-4  -.    ,  .

----------

-  .  .       402         , . .     " "

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  .  .       402         , . .     " "


3.   ,              ,                                          ( N 3),      ( N 4),     ( N 5),  .
  ,             ,             ( N 3),      ( N 4),     ( N 5)    .    67

----------

> 3.   ,              ,                                          ( N 3),      ( N 4),     ( N 5),  .
>   ,             ,             ( N 3),      ( N 4),     ( N 5)    .    67


,         ,          402,       ,       ,    402         ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  .  .       402         , . .     " "


   ,   .

----------

> ,   .


     1   2  . ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  .  .       402         , . .     " "





> 1   2  . ?

----------

. -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12 .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  
   04.11.13??    1

----------

> . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12 .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  
>    04.11.13??    1


      ((     ?)

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  .  .       402         , . .     " "





> . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12 .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)  
>    04.11.13??    1


5.       . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12 .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)    28 .   .   - .  -    .

----------

> 5.       . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/174  22.03.12 .    14.11.2013 N -7-3/501@)    28 .   .   - .  -    .


    4 ...

----------

???

----------


## Glawbuch

> -  .  .       402         , . .     " "





> ???

----------


## Ivanova__N

,           77   99.09?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,           77   99.09?


    ,   .        , , , .  :Wink:  ,      ,    .

----------


## Ivanova__N

!!!        ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## OlgaNov

.  . ,            1  2014 ?
    . .

----------


## AnnyShka

2   1

----------


## AnnyShka

,      ... :Frown:

----------

.      2012      0710001    "  "   12605 '  '.        97 .        '  '      97 .    1 (    )       12605
      2012 ?
 2013     ?

----------


## Solo_n

,      ?   -      ,      ?

----------


## .

** ,  1  .




> ,      ?


          .    ,

----------


## Solo_n

(     ).  ,    ?   ,       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## rikitikitavi1985

[QUOTE=.;54265205]** ,  1  .

 ?.  12605   ?

----------


## 71

> ** ,  1  .
> 
>           .    ,


.,    ?     ,  .     .

----------


## Glawbuch

> .,    ?     ,  .     .


 .

----------


## 71

> .


  .)))  !

----------


## p_olja

! , ,    ,        -        ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## p_olja

270?   ?

----------


## 777

,     .
  -   31   .  1       .  2 ,      0710099,     .        ..         .    -  .  1       .  2.      0710099.       ???        6,10  29??

----------


## Enic

> ,     .
>   -   31   .  1       .  2 ,      0710099,     .        ..         .    -  .  1       .  2.      0710099.       ???        6,10  29??


 
      ,   .
      .       ,  .                  .            ,          :Smilie:

----------


## board625

,      /  ?      ?

----------


## .

.          :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

99,      1  2.

----------


## Enic

> ,      /  ?      ?


   ,      .
 3  .  ,      ,  .         ,   , 
    0710099,     ,        .
 :Smilie:

----------

, ,    -  ?     , 1 , 43000   .      .?

----------

> , ,    -  ?     , 1 , 43000   .      .?


,

----------


## 88

3  4?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 3  4?

----------


## 88

> 


   ,    .

----------


## grebenka

!
,  -      ?
!

----------


## saigak



----------

.
   2013 .,      ,      .        ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> .
>    2013 .,      ,      .        ?

----------

> 


   270?

----------


## Galateya

,           18 .3     ?  ( ,   )

----------


## .

*Galateya*,   1      1.   ,    .

----------


## 07

,          05 .100 ( )  ?

----------


## grebenka

*saigak*, !
     (   ) -   ,    2013   .    -        ,     ,      ?

----------

> ,      ...


      ?     !

----------


## .

?   .

----------


## saigak

*grebenka*,    . -.

----------

!
       0710001,   0710098.         0710099?

----------


## saigak

,  99.

----------

> ,  99.


!

----------


## -36

!    .   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------


## Laimuna

-

----------


## mvf

> ??


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr109.htm

----------


## Laimuna

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr109.htm


  ,   !!!
  !!!

----------


## -36

,     ?    ,     -?

----------

> ?   .


      !
    ,        !?

----------

> ,     ?    ,     -?



              . 
http://petrostat.gks.ru/wps/wcm/conn...St.petersburg/

----------


## Enic

> !
>     ,        !?


  ,  ,       :Smilie:       ,    ,      ,

----------


## Glawbuch

> !


  :Wink:

----------


## p

1  - ?
   ?
   ,  ?
     ?

----------


## Enic

> 1  - ?
>    ?
>    ,  ?
>      ?


 31       .

  ,   ,   .    19.3     ,              .
 ,     ,         

  ,       ,        ,        :Smilie: 

     ,      30        31     .

----------


## Flagman2014

> 31       .


      ..*. 01  2014*

----------


## saigak

> . 01  2014


""      "".

----------


## Glawbuch

> 01  2014


,  1-  .

----------

,          .  .
     .
      .          ?  ?

----------

**,    ,  .  .     ..

----------


## PPAlina

, : 
1.       ,    ,  ,            ,     ,    .           ?      ,     , ..         ,    ?
2.        2013,     2/3 ,         .        ,   ?       ?
3.

----------


## pretty

,     :
     2013         .   ,   ,       +  ,   +                 ..
 ?

----------


## saigak

.   . ,   .

----------


## pretty

:
. 6  66 ,   -          :

)                (    );

)                ,             .

 -             1 - 4  .

..     ...

----------


## Enic

> ,     :
>      2013         .   ,   ,       +  ,   +                 ..
>  ?


  :Smilie: 

    ,  1  2    + 3  4      .
 66         1  2  !    

     ,     34           1  2    :Smilie: 

  .        ,       ,         34  .          

      66  ,              :Smilie: 

    .        ,  ,      ,          .        .            .

      ,      34   85 .
34     . 

          34  ,       .           ,       .

----------


## saigak

> ,     34           1  2

----------


## pretty

-      ,     .

----------

,    .,

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,    .,

----------

?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


    22.07.2003 N 67 (.  08.11.2010) "    "

----------


## .

*Glawbuch*,

----------


## .

**,   ,      ?  4/99 



> 11.   ,           ,                 , , ,    ,  (  )    ( ,  ,    ).

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


. ,    ,     . 



> Glawbuch,


**, ,    .

----------

,   ,    66,    ,    ,

----------


## .

))    ?

----------

-   ,        ,

----------


## pretty

> ))    ?


   -

----------

